# Slingshot in "The Hobbit"



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I just watched the movie "The Hobbit" and gave me great pleasure when I saw one of the dwarf Ori using a sling!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah!!!


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

Going tomorrow to see it!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I wonder if he is a member of this forum?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> I wonder if he is a member of this forum?


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

The important thing is: did he twist the pouch?


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Flat bands I bet. D8=


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> I wonder if he is a member of this forum?


Hrawk has sooo many talents!


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

i posted about this too.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

muddog15 said:


> i posted about this too.


well i guess it didnt get posted, i cant find my post.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

looks like hes using a ruffus hussey model .


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

Imperial said:


> looks like hes using a ruffus hussey model .


I think so too, I found a better picture



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

what was he using for ammo tennis balls ?


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

something like this He used stones, but the XXL size. It seems to me that as a golf ball or larger


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

I saw The Hobbit in 3D at IMAX just today. If my brain housing is functioning properly, slingshots were used at least three times. Unless I took my 3D glasses off and was seeing double!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey They used my design...


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Somebody should tell Nori to shorten his fork!


----------

